# Paph.hangianum



## tcw (Apr 11, 2012)

hangianums photo-sharing


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 11, 2012)

my goodness!!!!


----------



## tcw (Apr 11, 2012)

My others hangi but not now blooming




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 11, 2012)

WoW!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 11, 2012)

I love the red one! Must have it.....


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh you tease you! oke: I wish we had these blooming size ones here legally!!!


----------



## monocotman (Apr 11, 2012)

They're amazing!
Just imagine what they'll look like after a couple of rounds of line breeding!
David


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I love the red one! Must have it.....



Me, too! :drool:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 11, 2012)

TCW Those are all wonderful examples. Could you give us a little more information about yourself and location.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 11, 2012)

All great example of what we need here.


----------



## tcw (Apr 11, 2012)

Bob in Albany said:


> TCW Those are all wonderful examples. Could you give us a little more information about yourself and location.



Hello, everyone, I am the Paphs interesting, lives in Taiwan! 
These hangis are used as parents. Seedlings have already begun to grow.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 11, 2012)

The second one has an awesome color!


----------



## tcw (Apr 11, 2012)

W. Beetus said:


> The second one has an awesome color!



DS6.45cm PTW6.2cm NS 15.2cm . I have another red hangi it is more 
wonderful. Expected in order to bloom next year . Looking forward to next year to share with you.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 11, 2012)

i love this species!


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2012)

Those are amazing!!:drool:


----------



## Paul (Apr 12, 2012)

very nice ones!!


----------



## tcw (Apr 12, 2012)

Rick said:


> Those are amazing!!:drool:



Thanks for your appreciation.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 12, 2012)

TCW, I can't keep myself from comming back to looking at this post. Lovely, just lovely. Are you a profesional grower or a hobbist? Looks like a hugh greenhouse. Do you grow only paphs.? I love the brachy and parvy groups.


----------



## keithrs (Apr 12, 2012)

I will be getting a couple of these!!!


----------



## tcw (Apr 12, 2012)

Bob in Albany said:


> TCW, I can't keep myself from comming back to looking at this post. Lovely, just lovely. Are you a profesional grower or a hobbist? Looks like a hugh greenhouse. Do you grow only paphs.? I love the brachy and parvy groups.



Bob,I am a paphs. hobbist live in Taiwan .


----------



## Hien (Apr 12, 2012)

My favorite paph species. All of your hangianum are beautiful.. imagine you may have 10,000 of seedlings from breeding them..


----------



## emydura (Apr 12, 2012)

Just amazing. The shape and colour are just wonderful, particularly the red one. 

TCW - I appreciate the effort you make in responding to people's questions. We have several other wonderful Taiwanese growers in the forum who post some amazing Paphs. But due to english limitations rarely make any comments. It is nice to here about your plants as well as see them. You obviously have a wonderful collection of Paphiopedilums.


----------



## tcw (Apr 12, 2012)

Hien said:


> My favorite paph species. All of your hangianum are beautiful.. imagine you may have 10,000 of seedlings from breeding them..



I bought all hangis for collection and them cost me an arm and a leg.:rollhappy:


----------



## eggshells (Apr 12, 2012)

tcw said:


> I bought all hangis for collection and them cost me an arm and a leg.:rollhappy:



I will trade a kidney for the red one! :rollhappy:


----------



## tcw (Apr 13, 2012)

emydura said:


> Just amazing. The shape and colour are just wonderful, particularly the red one.
> 
> TCW - I appreciate the effort you make in responding to people's questions. We have several other wonderful Taiwanese growers in the forum who post some amazing Paphs. But due to english limitations rarely make any comments. It is nice to here about your plants as well as see them. You obviously have a wonderful collection of Paphiopedilums.



Thank you for your praise. Come into contact with Paphiopedilums since 
about ten years ago, I am fascinated by them.


----------



## tcw (Apr 13, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I will trade a kidney for the red one! :rollhappy:



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## valenzino (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice ones,how big is the last one!I also love the red one but I fear the cuppy petals and the "devided" lip can be problem in breeding.But still veery good one and also for me will be a must to use it!
Looking at last photo I think I know your name...
Bye!


----------



## tcw (Apr 13, 2012)

valenzino said:


> Very nice ones,how big is the last one!I also love the red one but I fear the cuppy petals and the "devided" lip can be problem in breeding.But still veery good one and also for me will be a must to use it!
> Looking at last photo I think I know your name...
> Bye!



The size of the last one is following:
DSW 7.0cm PTW7.3cm NS 18.0cm 
The last photo is form my friend who has the same division.
I'm just an ordinary paphs hobbist, I do'nt think we know each other.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 13, 2012)

Splendid! So many beautiful hangianum... :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## valenzino (Apr 13, 2012)

tcw said:


> The size of the last one is following:
> DSW 7.0cm PTW7.3cm NS 18.0cm
> The last photo is form my friend who has the same division.
> I'm just an ordinary paphs hobbist, I do'nt think we know each other.



Thanks for measurements!!!
I had recognized the plant fron Chouyi Tsai...beautiful one.So we dont know each other...Hope meet you sometime!
Soon some of my P. hangianum will flower i will post photo...1-2 more months needed...hope one of the 4 plants flowering that I have not seen yet,will be as good as yours!!!


----------



## tcw (Apr 13, 2012)

valenzino said:


> Thanks for measurements!!!
> I had recognized the plant fron Chouyi Tsai...beautiful one.So we dont know each other...Hope meet you sometime!
> Soon some of my P. hangianum will flower i will post photo...1-2 more months needed...hope one of the 4 plants flowering that I have not seen yet,will be as good as yours!!!



Yes, the last photos was from Mr. Tsai. The other photos are form my files.
Look forward to your hangi photos. I have another wonderful red hangi, 
I hope to be able to bloom next year.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2012)

Great flowers !!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## valenzino (Apr 13, 2012)

tcw said:


> Yes, the last photos was from Mr. Tsai. The other photos are form my files.
> Look forward to your hangi photos. I have another wonderful red hangi,
> I hope to be able to bloom next year.



Hope to see it soon!P. hang is so slow growing...but worth it!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2012)

Do they sell these in the markets of Shanghai?


----------



## tcw (Apr 13, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Do they sell these in the markets of Shanghai?



These are the personal collection，not for sale.


----------



## tcw (Apr 13, 2012)

valenzino said:


> Hope to see it soon!P. hang is so slow growing...but worth it!!!



If the roots are strong, they can grow quickly.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 13, 2012)

Last one sort of reminds me of John M's plant. I have 2 hangs one is 10" across. Is it blooming size?

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16795


----------



## tcw (Apr 13, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Last one sort of reminds me of John M's plant. I have 2 hangs one is 10" across. Is it blooming size?
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16795



The size of the last one is following:
DSW 7.0cm PTW7.3cm NS 18.0cm


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2012)

tcw said:


> These are the personal collection，not for sale.


 Oh I can see that, I mean can my friend who's traveling to SHanghai find these in a flower/plant market there?


----------



## tcw (Apr 13, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Oh I can see that, I mean can my friend who's traveling to SHanghai find these in a flower/plant market there?



May be able to find similar hangis, but could not find the same.
In addition to the last one , the others are my personal collection.


----------



## tcw (Apr 14, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Great flowers !!!! :clap: Jean



Thank you for your appreciation.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 14, 2012)

I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ramon


----------



## eggshells (Apr 14, 2012)

Tcw, how low (temperature wise) do you get this plant to grow? And summer do you grow it warm. I find that all my paphs even the so called cool growers have better growth when grown warm?


----------



## tcw (Apr 14, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Tcw, how low (temperature wise) do you get this plant to grow? And summer do you grow it warm. I find that all my paphs even the so called cool growers have better growth when grown warm?



I grow all my Paph. in the natural greenhouse, summer temperature exceeds 30 degrees Celsius. Hangis like moist not afraid of the heat.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 14, 2012)

tcw, thank-you for photos and information. We NEVER see so many plants like this in Australia. Your knowledge is most helpful.
How do you get healthy roots on your hangianums?


----------



## tcw (Apr 14, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> tcw, thank-you for photos and information. We NEVER see so many plants like this in Australia. Your knowledge is most helpful.
> How do you get healthy roots on your hangianums?



I use a little solid fertilizer, and regular use of liquid fertilizer.
I think that the cultivation of the environment is more important.


----------

